# Miami Day Two



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Almost everything Cigars is closed on Sunday but a BOTL here in Miami (Cigar9) pointed me to a B&M of high caliber. Sabor Havana in Doral. Luis was a great host and makes a great Cuban Coffee. Chatted with Luis and a Eugenio (a regular) most of the day while watching the Masters.

Started the day with a Top Cigar Maddi Beli for the ride there and then sampled a Fuente Anejo 76, an EO 601 Box press Maddi (Blue Lab) Followed by a Cubido Figeroa (From Don Kiki) and then a J.Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo #4 that was covered in Blume WOW!

Web site for the B&M is www.saborhavanacigars.com .

Now I'm off to find some more Cuban food for dinner!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Truly incredible - looks like an amazing shop. Very jealous! Hope you continue to have an incredible trip and look forward to your future posts.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Enjoy some cuban food for me  Im jonesing for some about right now! I may need to come up with an excuse to get to home office down there. LOL


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds Like an outstanding day!!! Wish I could join you for dinner. If you miss the cuban fare, try heading over to East Coast Fisheries for a TREMENDOUS fresh seafood dinner.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

amazing looking shop....Thanks for sharing


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Fine sticks, The Masters. Sounds good to me.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

cool pics, thanks for sharing. looks like a good trip so far


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

looks like an awesome trip. kinda makes me homesick. just way southeast of chicago...the weather's alot better than chicago...hell, i just want a cigar from there...lol. thanks for sharing


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

You're killing me, may not be able to wait til October! Glad you're having a good time.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I would be in heaven looks like a great time.enjoy the sun ,food drink, fine cigars


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Botacious trip


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Way cool Bro!


----------



## cubanito (Jun 10, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the experience. Looks like you're having a blast!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Glad your enjoying your trip!!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

That's a heck of a B&M. I've been there many times and great selection too.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

just found these pics,man I 'm jealous


----------

